# 24 inch bike ID help



## DonChristie (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anyboby have any idea what type bike/year this is? Its a 24 inch frame. Any help or info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 11, 2010)

The connected holes in the rear dropouts, chainring and guard style ID this as a Harris/Snyder built bike, probably a Rollfast with that guard, but could be a Hawthorne or something else. Did you score all these sweet bikes in one deal?


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks! Ya, I answered a Craigslist ad and scored 8 bikes and parts for a decent price. They just all happen to be non-Schwinn. Im probably gonna part with most of it.


----------

